# Deadlift.....Eat.....Sleep.....Grow.....Repeat.???



## M.J.H. (Jun 22, 2007)

So I've decided to start a universal journal, so I stop changing my damn journals all the time! And Gallaman talked me into going back to the P/RR/S style training, because he seems to be doing extremely well with it. Westside will always be a solid training program no matter what, but lately I feel like I want more out of my training. Certain bodyparts seem to be lagging behind, and I have to do something about this. 

Basically what I'm going to be doing currently in the gym is the following split: 

*1. Horizontal Push/Pull
2. Lower Body
3. Vertical Push/Pull 
4. Rest*

And on this split I'm going to be following gopro's P/RR/S program, but obviously instead of each microcycle being 3 weeks, it's only going to be about 12 days. I'm going to be training my biceps on my horizontal push/pull days, and my triceps on my vertical push/pull days. On my leg days I'm basically just going to do quads, hamstrings, and calves. Traps will probably be thrown in on vertical push/pull, before triceps.

Wish me luck! And I'm going to be sticking to the title of this journal which is the best quote I've ever heard, "deadlift...eat...sleep...grow...repeat." Feel free to ask any questions, make comments, etc.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 22, 2007)

Friday; 6-22-2007


*Horizontal Push/Pull - Power Phase* (45 minutes, 22 sets) 

Really solid workout today, I was very pleased with my strength today in the gym. I tried to take a few videos but my phone kept messing up, and I especially wanted to a video of me rack pulling 8 plates on each side. It pretty much got everyone in the gym working out to come over to and ask me if I was on steroids, etc., lol. The bar bend with 765 lbs. apparently was pretty ridiculous, from what people said. My entire body ached after pulling it though, so I am glad I won't be doing rack deadlifts again for a while.  

*Incline Bench Presses*
245 x 6
275 x 3
*295 x 2*
255 x 5

*Bentover DB Rows*
100's x 6
110's x 6
*120's x 5*
105's x 6

*Flat DB Flyes*
60's x 6
65's x 6
75's x 4
60's x 6

*Rack Deadlifts* (bar set at knee level)
495 x 4
585 x 2
*765 x 1* 
*585 x 4*

I couldn't believe I finally pulled 8 plates on each side, it's about damn time! I want a new deadlift PR in the next few weeks or so, definitely. 

*Standing Alternating DB Curls*
55's x 6
55's x 6
*65's x 4*
50's x 6

*Rope Cable Crunches*
Stack x 15
Stack x 15 

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill.


Diet- Click here for today's FitDay. My diet today was extremely clean, not too bad at all. Lately I've been trying to get around 300-400g of protein, 150-200g clean carbs, and 100-150g of healthy fats. 

Sleep- 8 hours. Actually been sleeping well, lately.


----------



## bigb21 (Jun 23, 2007)

Holy shit,,, that is a total of 16 fucking plates lol, im SURPRISED they let you get away with that at the YMCA bro lol... How are you feeling with 3 on 1 off??


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 23, 2007)

*bigb*
I know right, lol. I was actually laughing when I put it down because the entire gym literally all walked over to talk to me about the lift. You know how it goes at the YMCA anytime someone is decently strong everyone acts like it's a freak of nature, lol. Kennett Area YMCA representin'!


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 23, 2007)

Strong session all over, nice!  Still slightly ahead of me in pressing it seems.  Your video you sent me was hilarious lol, copped out right before you started lifting!  Kinda pisses ME off actually cuz I wanted to see it.  Well done on the 8 plate rack pull, and thanks for taking time off with those because it gives me a chance to get right on your heels...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 23, 2007)

Slightly disappointed with you dropping Westside, but this is sweet.  Keep it up.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 23, 2007)

*Gallaman*
I don't know about slightly ahead of you for long, because my pressing strength keeps dropping and dropping. I don't know what the problem is but I can't seem to get it back up where it once was. I think weighing less it's just one of the things I have to accept, even though it pisses me off. 

*soxmuscle*
Yeah I am kind of pissed at myself for dropping Westside too, but whatever. I'm basically doing the same kind of thing, just in a different way.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 23, 2007)

Saturday; 6-23-2007


*Lower Body - Power Phase* (55 minutes, 18 sets)

*ATF Smith-Machine Squats*
190 x 6
280 x 3
*330 x 2*
240 x 4

*Good Mornings*
185 x 6
225 x 5
275 x 2
155 x 6

*DB Lunges*
55's x 6
70's x 6
70's x 6

*Platform Deadlifts* (off a 3-4" Reebok platform)
405 x 5
455 x 2
455 x 2

*Standing Calf Raises*
315 x 7
315 x 7 

*Side Bends*
30's x 15
30's x 15

*Cardio*
5 minutes of climbing the stairmaster.


Diet- Click here for today's FitDay. My diet hasn't been too bad lately, although tonight I'm heading down to the beach so I'll probably be drunk all night long, lol. 

Sleep- 8 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 23, 2007)

Here's the video today of ATF Smith-machine squats, which I really liked by the way. I only count the Smith bar as 10 lbs. like it says, so that's why 3 plates and a quarter plate on each side is only listed as 330 lbs.






YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 23, 2007)

As usual, great lifts Mike.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 24, 2007)

*JerseyDevil*
Thanks for stopping by, bro. I appreciate the support, lately my workouts haven't been too bad at all. I'm looking forward to tomorrow's rest day, though, my body is aching after this power phase!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 24, 2007)

Sunday; 4-23-2007


*Vertical Push/Pull - Power Phase* (60 minutes, 22 sets)

Not a bad session at all today, considering the fact that I was completely hungover! Hit a few new PR's, and I really liked military presses in the Smith-machine, great exercise. 

*Smith-Machine Military Presses*
150 x 6
190 x 6
*240 x 2*
190 x 5

*Pull-Ups*
+45 x 6
+70 x 4
*+90 x 3*
+45 x 5

*Upright Rows*
135 x 6
155 x 5
*185 x 3*
135 x 6

*Seated BTN Pulldowns*
175 x 6
205 x 6
220 x 4
190 x 6

*Seated French Presses*
95 x 6
145 x 6
*165 x 2*
115 x 6 

*Rope Cable Crunches*
Stack x 15
Stack x 15

*Cardio*
5 minutes of walking on the treadclimber.


Diet- Click here for today's FitDay. Diet yesterday was about as bad as it gets, lol. The majority of my calories came from alcohol, and at 3:30 AM I ate two pieces of white bread! 

Sleep- 6 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 24, 2007)

Here are some videos from today, quality isn't the greatest you guys get the idea. 






YouTube Video











On my heavy upright row sets for whatever reason I like to stand up on my tippy toes, lol. I don't know if it's just me or if everyone does that. 






YouTube Video











My ROM looks a little sh-tty on the French presses. I just take the bar down to my ears in the mirror but by the looks of the video - looks like I could be going a bit lower with slightly lighter weight.






YouTube Video











Really hit my lats hard today with pulldowns, just wanted to give an idea of form, etc.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 24, 2007)

Good numbers Mike - I see you're counting the smith machine bar as 10 pounds and not 45.  I probably should as well but it just makes it easier for me to stick with the same numbers as free weights.  So the 240 was with two 45's and a 25 - very nice.  Next time I go heavy on shoulders I'll try those out and see what I can get.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 24, 2007)

Are you filming these with a digitcal camera or a camcorder?  Do people look at you funny?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 24, 2007)

*Gallaman*
Yeah for a while I was counting the bar on the Smith-machine as 45 lbs. but then I was like wait, what the hell am I doing that for, lol. But dude I pigged out tonight, went and saw the Fray in concert and afterwards got a 10" chicken salad sub, macaroni & beef, Ben & Jerry's ice-cream, butter roll, macaroni salad, potato salad, pretty much everything! Check out my FitDay I actually tried to list all the foods I ate. 

*AKIRA*
Not with either, dude, lol. I film them with my cell phone so I just set the phone on it's side on one of the benches, most people don't notice. If people do notice they're always real nice like "hey man do you need me to make a video?" lol.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 25, 2007)

I know this is a strange question, but how long have you been lifting?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 25, 2007)

*tallcall*
I have been lifting since I was 13 years old, and no that's not an exaggeration. Not to say that I didn't know what I was doing for the first 5-6 years, lol. But I still to this day haven't taken a break for more than 4-5 days from the gym, and honestly I don't think I ever will!


----------



## tallcall (Jun 25, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> *tallcall*
> I have been lifting since I was 13 years old, and no that's not an exaggeration. Not to say that I didn't know what I was doing for the first 5-6 years, lol. But I still to this day haven't taken a break for more than 4-5 days from the gym, and honestly I don't think I ever will!



That's awesome! I strive to be like guys like you, I know I'm just starting, but in a few years I'll be much better for it. You're too cool man!


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 25, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> *tallcall*
> I have been lifting since I was 13 years old, and no that's not an exaggeration. Not to say that I didn't know what I was doing for the first 5-6 years, lol. But I still to this day haven't taken a break for more than 4-5 days from the gym, and honestly I don't think I ever will!


Not even a week off to deload or a week on vacation?

Great lifts and physique man.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 25, 2007)

*tallcall*
Thanks for the enthusiasm bro, lol. Working out for me is just a hobby that I have always really enjoyed, it's nothing new for me anymore. I can't imagine not eating 6-8 times a day or pulling hundreds of pounds off the floor, lol. 

*Witchblade*
Thanks for the feedback, bro, appreciate it. So far, so good with my weight-training and goals and all that. I might take a break here and there for a few days, but never more than 3-4 days. I've never really felt a need to take a lot of time off of training, personally. Obviously everyone is different, though.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 25, 2007)

Monday; 6-25-2007


*Rest*

*Cardio*
10 minutes of interval training on the treadmill + 10 minutes of climbing the stairmaster. My intervals today looked like this:

1- 3.0 MPH
2- 7.0 MPH
3- 3.0 MPH
4- 8.0 MPH
5- 3.0 MPH
6- 9.0 MPH
7- 3.0 MPH
8- 10.0 MPH
9- 3.0 MPH
10- 8.0 MPH

*Rope Cable Crunches*
Stack x 15
Stack x 15
Stack x 15

*Side Bends*
30's x 15
30's x 15
30's x 15


Diet- Click here for today's FitDay. Cheated last night! Ended up eating a chicken salad sub, beef & macaroni, a turkey and cheese sandwich, potato salad, macaroni salad, Ben & Jerry's, you name it! 

Sleep- 9 hours.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 25, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Monday; 6-25-2007
> 
> 
> *Rest*
> ...



Ben & Jerry's - The best food group on a cheat day!

Certainly looks like you had some fun today. Good work.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 25, 2007)

*tallcall*
I know right! Ben & Jerry's was great actually, even though I should have gotten chunky monkey flavor instead of brownie batter! But I'm trying to eat around 3K calories every day and then one day a week bump it up to 5-6K calories and try and bump up the carbs to around 500-600g.


----------



## nads786 (Jun 25, 2007)

hey M, i had a question for ya, when did u realize that adding more fats and less carbs was the way to go for u? And how did you figure that out?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 26, 2007)

*nads*
Hey man, thanks for stopping by, and yes to answer your question - I prefer a diet higher in fat and more moderate/low in carbs. I just tried experimenting on a regular basis with my diet and keeping most of my meals just protein and fat helped me feel fuller, and not hungry all the time. Not to mention I've noticed myself getting leaner and leaner and leaner keeping my carb intake moderate/low.


----------



## nads786 (Jun 26, 2007)

were you chunky before or were you always lean and this kept you lean


----------



## StanUk (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey M, Just stopping by and wanted to say that your deadlift is absolutely amazing! Anyway keep up the good work im getting lots of good ideas from your program


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 26, 2007)

*nads*
My bodyfat has been around 10-12% for the last couple of years I would say, and before that probably around 13-15%. So I wouldn't say I was always extremely lean or naturally lean, by any means. I'm not one of those little guys that has to eat a ton to gain any kind of appreciable weight, I consider myself a mesomorph. I have to keep my diet real clean to stay reasonably lean, I think. But I also just eat this way because it's so easy for me, honestly, lol. 

*StanUk*
Thanks dude, appreciate the feedback. I really like this program so far, so honestly so far so good. No complaints at all, I'm looking forward to the rep range and shock phases that are coming up shortly.


----------



## nads786 (Jun 26, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> *nads*
> My bodyfat has been around 10-12% for the last couple of years I would say, and before that probably around 13-15%. So I wouldn't say I was always extremely lean or naturally lean, by any means. I'm not one of those little guys that has to eat a ton to gain any kind of appreciable weight, I consider myself a mesomorph. I have to keep my diet real clean to stay reasonably lean, I think. But I also just eat this way because it's so easy for me, honestly, lol.
> 
> *StanUk*
> Thanks dude, appreciate the feedback. I really like this program so far, so honestly so far so good. No complaints at all, I'm looking forward to the rep range and shock phases that are coming up shortly.



thanks for answering my question, im kind of like you, ive alwasy been 13-15 naturally and i also eat a lot of shakes ie milk oats and whey, but i want to get my bf lower and keep it there while slowly adding mass, so im def open to trying a 40 30 30 p/c/f diet which seems like you do, right now i am doing 40 40 20,

another question for ya  what benefit do you think fats give you vs carbs, besides being more full


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 27, 2007)

What kind of a phone do you have that you can take these videos and immediately upload them?  I'm on my 7th razr, I absolutely can't stand them and am thinking with some money I earn this summer that I'll be in the market for a new phone.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 28, 2007)

I know it costs more, but I'd think a digital video camera would be the way to go if you wanted to record a lot of videos of yourself. You would have a lot more time to record, assuming the gym you are using doesn't mind you bringing a camera in and it is one of those ultra small ones.

M, I was wondering how you get your phone to stand up for the video is no one else is holding it. Mine has a convenient rounded bottom, so it can never be stood up.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 2, 2007)

What's going on, mang?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah, long time, no hear.


----------

